# CRAIGSLIST Vizsla 14 weeks old



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pet/3986356462.html

Hi all, 

I just saw this on a Vizsla Facebook page. If anyone is looking to adopt. They want a rehoming fee that includes a tie out :'( poor pup! Why has she been tied out?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw that post as well! Wonder what breeder they got her from and why they are not returning her there. I almost sent an email with a list of questions to them.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Posting has been deleted...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Where haVe all the puppies gone, long time passing ?
Where haVe all the puppies gone' long time ago ?
Where haVe all the puppies gone ?
Gone to Craigslist eVeryone ! 
When will we they eVer learn When will we they eVer learn !
1951 protest song by Pete Seeger - still works today & will 4 ever !!!!!!
I would never go to sites like this that offer 4 sale anything that has a beating heart !!!
just MY opinion !!! & I approve this message !!!!!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

The posting has been deleted. It's being reported that this puppy had been stolen and when confronted by the original owner the posting was taken down and the pup was let loose.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

For God's sake. If that's true, hope the pup finds its way safely to someone who can reunite it with its original owner.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Apparently the pup was found wandering by animal control and has been reunited with its original owners.

There are some SICK people in this world. I can't even imagine the horror and panic that this family felt when their new pup went missing.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

:'( :'( :'(

This is heart breaking. Some people do not have a soul. :'(. On top of EVERYTHING, how could you let the puppy loose?? This sickens me. Thanks for the update KB87! What a relief that someone was leery of the posting and got in touch with the police!! A happy ending for sure!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

OttosMama, I know NHVR is in the process of trying to confirm that what is being reported is all accurate.


----------

